# Oysters.. Smoked...   11-27-15



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2015)

Bride said we needed oysters for appetizers along with the Kippered Salmon.....  OK.....

Put them in the "fish" dry brine for 3 days....  salt, sugar, cure #1 and spices....    Rinsed and laid on Todd's AMAZING MATZ with absorbent toweling under...  then sprinkled more seasonings...   Now they are laying on a sheet pan in front of a fan to dry the surface..  still on the MATZ and toweling...     
Alder pellets are drying in the Totem Smoker...   Soon the oysters will be kissed with smoke from Todd's Alder pellets using the AMNPS smoke generator...


















oysters 11-15 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 27, 2015





.. ..













oysters 11-15 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 27, 2015


----------



## gary s (Nov 27, 2015)

Looking good Dave  I love Oysters,  Can't wait to see the final results

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2015)

Standing by for the finale! What was the salt to sugar ratio you used? Cure #1 at 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> Looking good Dave  I love Oysters,  Can't wait to see the final results
> 
> Gary




Coming soon to a thread near you.....


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Standing by for the finale! What was the salt to sugar ratio you used? Cure #1 at 1 teaspoon per 5 pounds?



50:50... wt. / wt. on the salt sugar...   and 150 ish Ppm nitrite.... [... 1 tsp. per 5#'s....   1.1 grams per 5#'s.... ]


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, they sagged a bit and were smoked into the weave of the Q-Matz....  Not a problem....  they released fairly easily by pulling them off slowly, like you would a band aid strip on someone you didn't like very much...   Todd's Matz are worth it...  

They have a good flavor, and tomorrow when we have them, they will be great with some sort of sauce....    melted butter and garlic would be my guess.......     













11-27 Oysters out of the smoker 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 27, 2015





.. ..













11-27 Oysters out of the smoker 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 27, 2015








Dave


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 27, 2015)

I've only had canned smoked oysters, and I love those, so I'd be that these were amazing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Well, they sagged a bit and were smoked into the weave of the Q-Matz....  Not a problem....  they released fairly easily by pulling them off slowly, like you would a band aid strip on someone you didn't like very much...   Todd's Matz are worth it...
> 
> They have a good flavor, and tomorrow when we have them, they will be great with some sort of sauce....    melted butter and garlic would be my guess.......
> 
> ...



Yes please, I'll take mine with hot sauce and a crispy piece of bread! 

Nice  smoke Dave, POINTS!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm a bit late Dave.  They look awesome. Haven't met an oyster I wouldn't eat.  Can you explain further the "dry fish brine"?  bit more detail would be helpful.  Thanks! 








Brian


----------



## foamheart (Nov 28, 2015)

Living in oysterland I love oysters........ I actually scared a date once from eatting so many!

Fried, grilled, BBQ'd, stewed, half shell, with spinach, with bread crumbs, with stinky cheese! BUT..... I never had 'em smoked or canned.

I bet if Dave made 'em, they are good though.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> I'm a bit late Dave.  They look awesome. Haven't met an oyster I wouldn't eat.  Can you explain further the "dry fish brine"?  bit more detail would be helpful.  Thanks!
> :points:
> Brian




It's the dry rub/brine I use for fish smoking....   50:50 salt/sugar by weight...  plus dry spices...  then I add ~1.3 grams of cure #1 for every 17-18 grams of the salt sugar mix....  mix in a zip bag....    That mixture gets sprinkled on fish, oysters etc... at a rate of ~18 rams per pound...   the results are 2% sugar, 2% salt 170-180 Ppm nitrite...   fish is allowed 200 ppm nitrite when dry rubbed/brined...
I have been using the salt, sugar and spices mix forever...  recently added the cure #1 and can't tell the difference in the taste in the fish...   the oysters taste the same to me also...   Imagine that....  since joining the forum, I add cure #1 to darn near everything I smoke..  I find the mix really makes it easy to sprinkle on fish or what ever...  easy, safe, especially since the grandkids eat anything grandpa smokes...  at least 1 bite anyway....


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 29, 2015)

DO, Those oysters look awesome !!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 29, 2015)

Tasty lookin snack Dave !  Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey Dave the only thing you could do a little different, ----------- Is Send Me some !!!!       Nice job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## goliath (Nov 29, 2015)

I just ordered up 50 lbs for a friend and myself from Fanny Bay down on Vancouver Island .....
will be smoking them in a few days, then eating, canning and eating some more.

GONNA BE AN OYSTER FEST  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Goliath


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 29, 2015)

GOLIATH said:


> I just ordered up 50 lbs for a friend and myself from Fanny Bay down on Vancouver Island .....
> 
> will be smoking them in a few days, then eating, canning and eating some more.
> GONNA BE AN OYSTER FEST  :canada-flag-68:
> ...



That's enough to make me rather jealous!  Here in North Texas, oysters are a bit pricy!


----------



## gary s (Nov 29, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's enough to make me rather jealous! Here in North Texas, oysters are a bit pricy!


Yep in East Texas too

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2015)

Pricey !!!!   I guess.....   $9.50 for a 16 ounce jar...  454 grams.... it had 332 grams of oysters in it after the draining of liquid....   after the salt / sugar curing for 3 days, there was about 225 grams of meat....   that's only about $20 / pound.....   They will be good no matter what...


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 29, 2015)

Oysters are inexpensive and  plentiful in my part of Texas.













2663_m.jpg



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 29, 2015






Oh wait... Maybe we are not talking about the same kind of oysters.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2015)

My nephew in Colorado, gets me cases of breaded "mountain oysters" as you can't get them here...  They are sooooooo good...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 29, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> My nephew in Colorado, gets me cases of breaded "mountain oysters" as you can't get them here...  They are sooooooo good...



Love those as well!   A couple of times a year, a neighbor "harvests" them at his father's ranch in south Texas.


----------



## gary s (Nov 29, 2015)

Fried with Gravy,    Yum

Gary


----------



## goliath (Nov 29, 2015)

I can buy the oysters for $7.50/lb Canadian. thats about $3 American ...  LOL

then my shipping is $2 per pound BUT still works out to a great bargain.













oysters.PNG



__ goliath
__ Nov 29, 2015






roughly 1000 miles and a ferry ride off island. packed in ice, styrofoam coolers in wax boxes and thru the post guarantee 2 day delivery. the shelf life on the meats is actually quite long. they will be packed and shucked Monday and sent out to me Tuesday !!!! by air freight is another deal all together   about $8 or more per pound.
so all in all its a good deal for me.... on the other hand i would have to mortgage my house to actually buy some real brisket up here so its all a trade off !!!!

Goliath


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 29, 2015)

One thing I miss bout being out of the cattle business is the good ol Rocky Mountain Oyster fries we had each year !


----------



## disco (Nov 29, 2015)

Terrific! I love smoked oysters. Thanks so much, Dave, you have inspired me.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Nov 29, 2015)

ERSTERS!!! Berled in earl so they don't sperl!


----------



## jayj123 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dave, read in another post that you have a method for canning these. Can you share a link or list the process?

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2015)

I precooked the oysters over a fire until open... added garlic butter and finished cooking until they shrunk by about 1/2.....    OR pop fresh in a saute pan and simmer cook in garlic butter until shrunk by about 1/2.....   They are lacking smoke and are much better over a fire....   
Place in 1/2 pint jars with about 1 TBS peanut oil...  I personally think it is much better than olive oil...   Process as per directions from the Fed...


Selecting, Preparing and Canning Meat

Oysters 

Please read Using Pressure Canners before beginning. If this is your first time canning, it is recommended that you read Principles of Home Canning. 

Procedure: Keep live oysters on ice until ready to can. Wash shells. Heat 5 to 7 minutes in preheated oven at 400 degrees F. Cool briefly in ice water. Drain, open shell, and remove meat. Wash meat in water containing 1/2 cup salt per gallon. Drain. Add 1/2 teaspoon salt to each pint, if desired. Fill half-pint or pint jars with meat and hot water, leaving 1-inch headspace. 

Adjust lids and process following the recommendations in Table 1 or Table 2 according to the canning method used.


Table 1. Recommended process time for Oysters in a dial-gauge pressure canner. 
  Canner Pressure (PSI) at Altitudes of 
Jar Size Process Time....... 0 - 2,000 ft........ 2,001 - 4,000 ft....... 4,001 - 6,000 ft ......6,001 - 8,000 ft 
Half-pints or Pints 75 min.......... 11 lb .................12 lb ........................13 lb....................... 14 lb 


Table 2. Recommended process time for Oysters in a weighted-gauge pressure canner. 
  Canner Pressure (PSI) at Altitudes of 
Jar Size Process Time..........  0 - 1,000 ft ..........Above 1,000 ft 
Half-pints or Pints 75 min............ 10 lb ......................15 lb 



This document was adapted from the "Complete Guide to Home Canning," Agriculture Information Bulletin No. 539, USDA, revised 2009.

Reviewed November 2009.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 8, 2015)

Dave, I've been checking the mail, still no oysters!  Did you eat my share?  :biggrin:


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2015)

Yep, they're gone....  like last week's lunch....    My memory keeps getting worser and worser...   I do have a mesquite smoked Costco Polish iffin you want one....


----------

